# CPL - Coalspur Mines



## Lucky_Country (20 November 2009)

Well does anyone want an exciting Thermal Coal company with over 400million tonnes JORC and growing.

No infrastructure bottle necks and top class manangment then CPL is for you !!!

A Canadian Coal project close to Asia with trainline and HV power on the doorstep excess port capacity (2 Ports available) high quality coal and lots of it.

Its in an already established coal mining area and is cashed u ready to go an exciting future here ladies and gents !


----------



## Lucky_Country (14 January 2010)

ANNOUNCEMENT TO THE AUSTRALIAN SECURITIES EXCHANGE: 14 JANUARY 2010
CORE DRILLING AND COAL QUALITY TESTING PROGRAMS TO
COMMENCE ON HINTON COAL PROJECT
Coalspur Mines Limited (“Coalspur” or “Company”) is pleased to advise that it is
undertaking a significant two phase drilling and coal testing program for both the Hinton East
and West properties. The Alberta government has granted approval for the first phase of the
program comprising 10 core drill holes which will start in the coming weeks.
Upon completion of the 10 core drill holes a quality and washability testing will commence
the results of which will form part of the upcoming pre-feasibility study. The drilling will be
located within the Hinton Project mine plan boundaries of the current scoping study.
In addition, Coalspur has retained Mr. Bob Leach, a leading coal metallurgist based in
Brisbane, Australia. Mr. Leach will coordinate the washability testing program and provide
direction in upcoming washplant design studies. Mr. Leach has a long and distinguished
career working for many of the world’s largest coal companies.
Mr. Gene Wusaty, Managing Director & CEO, described the importance of this initial
exploration activity: “This program will provide representative samples for quality analysis of
the coal seams across the Hinton Project and will verify the coal data from the Esso Minerals
Feasibility Study. Washability testing under the direction of Bob Leach will also be conducted
on the samples to provide additional data to refine the development of a process design
specification for the project’s coal wash plant”.
The washability and quality data, when combined with the significant amount of existing
information, will enable Coalspur to develop more comprehensive product specifications for
its ongoing marketing activities and will form an important step in the ongoing development
of the Hinton Coal Project”.
The Company has applied for and been granted a Coal Exploration Approval from Alberta
Sustainable Resource Development which coordinates input from the various Alberta
government agencies required as part of the approval process.
Drill rig mobilization and site work will commence on 1 February 2010. The core drilling will
take approximately one month to complete. The lab and washability testing results are
scheduled to be available in the June 2010 quarter.
A second phase infill 25 rotary drillhole exploration program is planned for the Canadian
summer 2010 in the Hinton Project mine plan area targeting additional areas in the Hinton
East and West Resource reports.

Driiling to commence, washplant design, mentioning of offtakes, and retaining quality staff.

Looks like the buyers are ready to step up.

These guys are good and busy Im enjoying this ride !!


----------



## imajica (14 January 2010)

Hey Ijh, 

nice find on this emerging coal producer! with the addition of their new coal leases. they now have nearly 25,000 hectares (250km²) of leases in a proven coal region. As Lucky_Country has stated, they have almost half a billion tonnes JORC'd already. The newly acquired leases have already had extensive drilling and feasability studies conducted on them and Coalspur are reviewing this data in an effort to use this information to fasttrack a JORC resource. The reason the original companies did not proceed further with the project was that coal prices were depressed at the time and the project would not have been economic. With coal prices set to steadily increase in accordance with world demand, Coalspur are aiming for a resource over a billion tonnes which would completely transform this minnow into a force in coal. 

good luck to all holders


----------



## roland (9 March 2010)

I'm in at .44, so up around 10% at the moment.

As per their presentation, they still have a few more boxes to tick prior to production.


----------



## Lucky_Country (21 April 2010)

CPL now has over $30 million in the bank a new substantial shareholder onboard that many a company would crave and is now waiting on an upgraded JORC to possibily 1 billion tonnes.

The more I read about CPL the more convinced I am that this company will become a major force in thermal coal.

I have also thought that CPL maybe on a mission to export greater numbers than what was first announced but 10 million tonnes per annum is a great start.

These guys have a great track record and can certainly pull it off and make us all some serious dollars.

Going very well CPL !!!!!


----------



## Lucky_Country (20 September 2010)

CPL must be the best small cap coal company with the greatest potential.

$1 looks like a serious breakout about to occur enjoy the ride


----------



## ruukun (14 January 2011)

big run on this already this morning, something's happening?!

1,274,825 traded in only 80 minutes, up 408% on average daily volume.


----------



## System (28 June 2015)

On June 26th, 2015, Coalspur Mines Limited (CPL) was removed from the ASX's official list following the implementation of the scheme of arrangement whereby KC Euroholdings S.a.r.l acquired all of the Company's securities.


----------

